# Piebalds!



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been so excited for this litter. 

Mom:









Dad:









Babies!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

That's quite a lovely assortment of colors you got there :3


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Huh, I wonder what color the yellowish one is gonna be? Are the parents long haired?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Those are beautiful parents, and super cute bubs. Congrats!

Such an array of color too!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! I love the diamond shape markings on the babies. Does the mom have a tan belly? Her hind leg seems to show a little tan on my screen.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The yellow has to be recessive yellow. Nice mix of colors


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Updated pictures! Girls only, right now.

And as always, correct me if you feel I've gotten the colors wrong.

Champagne Pied (Her color shows more accurately in group picture below)









Also Champagne? Pied









Argente Pied









Agouti Pied









Black Pied









PEW









Cute group picture:









I am keeping the first one. I am in love with her.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

#2 looks like dove rather than champagne. Given the black in the same litter, that's not unsurprising.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I was debating between the two. I wasn't sure because its slightly orangy more than greyish. But you are probably right.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute! Pretty sure #3 can't be argente, because that is pink eyed agouti, and both your parents are black. Which means #4 is something different also.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So maybe RY for 3, and ... chocolate for 4? *shrugs*


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Something like that, yeah.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

wow some loverly mice there


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely mice!


----------

